# Europeans or whites, losing their own countries



## Oleoh

- Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.

Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies, because they are not native to those lands, but could settle there cause of low population densety, death from Eurasian diseases (80-90% of the former population in the USA and other countries died from diseases which the travelers unknowingly brought with them. From a population of around 8 mill to 1 mill in the whole US) and better technology.

I do care much more about the countries of Europe. They have absolutely no right to take the land of other people, which the original population has inherited from their ancestors who have built it, died for it and suffered to make good places to live in. They found it, made it and died for it.

In for example the UK, the population is set to be majority non-white around 2050, the same with the USA. For no good reason, the people have been forced to accept this genocidal experiment and to be replaced by people who have no affinety for their culture or inheritance.

What do you think about this development, isn't it the very defention of sickening immorality? Is this not a crime against humanity? And why are people who are against this portrayed to be "supremacists"? Or racist? You don't need to hate anyone to not want to lose your property.


Before I end this post, I will make counter arguments to some likely posts.

*They have colonized before and deserve this:*
Yes, it was surely a crime. The kings and qeens in many Europeans countries did conqer nations. This were not the people, and European nations are not the only ones who have done this. The Turks were one of the longest lasting colonial powers in world history, took white slavs as slaves and other Europeans. How long should this punishment last and to how large should it really be. Because every nation in world history have done this, and the Chinese are even today replacing the Tibetan population with Han-Chinese. Which have been described as a form of genocide.

The colonization with people in America and Oceania were also wrong, but in some ways I can't blame them of going. Both were nearly empty and could house many people, it were room. Disease made it even worse. It were different times and I just don't think this can be used to justify this replacement. Not that I belive in inherited sins either, or that a majority of the population today decends from someone immoral. Not in Europe or anywhere else.

I will also add that not every European country have done this. Norway and Sweden have never had any colonies.


----------



## DarkFury

*First off WELCOME! I think Pat Condell has done some great work on Euro immigration. What are your thoughts?*


----------



## Oleoh

DarkFury said:


> *First off WELCOME! I think Pat Condell has done some great work on Euro immigration. What are your thoughts?*



Thank you  I like his videoes. Watched very many of them actually and agree with much of what he says. Often kind of funny too.


----------



## DarkFury

Oleoh said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *First off WELCOME! I think Pat Condell has done some great work on Euro immigration. What are your thoughts?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I like his videoes. Watched very many of them actually and agree with much of what he says. Often kind of funny too.
Click to expand...

*He calls it like it is and Americans would do well to listen to him on that subject.*


----------



## Meathead

I think there is a huge disconnect with European leaders and the public. The immigration/refugee issue is going to come to a head in the next round of elections.


----------



## Unkotare

Coward thread.


----------



## Kondor3

In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).

At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Coward thread.


Stupid post.


----------



## DarkFury

Unkotare said:


> Coward thread.


*A brand new member on their first post. Coward for what retard? Saying what they think? You are nothing but a damn bigot against freedom of speech.

YOU are the NO CONTENT comment coward NOT the OP.*


----------



## TheOldSchool

It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."


----------



## Moonglow

You honkies don't have enough kids to sustain your culture cause you ain't humpin' da old lady enough...


----------



## Oleoh

TheOldSchool said:


> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."



No, after WWII the colonies were freed, mostly peacefully. In other countries they just withdrew because of revolutions, and would in spite or because they couldn't, make proper goverments. You just use Europe as a scapegoate. No dictator were installed and only America are medeling in the countries. For different reason.


----------



## Oleoh

Moonglow said:


> You honkies don't have enough kids to sustain your culture cause you ain't humpin' da old lady enough...



The sad story is that the women find it so much more interesting to work, than to make children.

I also know of a social reason for this. Women are attracted to men who have equal or better economical status. After they started to do it better in schools and colleges, they also got better jobs. Then they didn't find good enough males to marry, and didn't.  The reason males earn more than women, are because they need to do so to attract them and to marry. Women are the prize, because it's a lot of seeds, but few wombs. Therefor men need to be better than women in most other way, to be equaly attractive.


----------



## Moonglow

Oleoh said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, after WWII the colonies were freed, mostly peacefully. In other countries they just withdrew because of revolutions, and would in spite or because they couldn't, make proper goverments. You just use Europe as a scapegoate. No dictator were installed and only America are medeling in the countries. For different reason.
Click to expand...

Not in SE Asia.. the colonies were not freed and neither was North Africa...


----------



## Moonglow

Oleoh said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You honkies don't have enough kids to sustain your culture cause you ain't humpin' da old lady enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad story is that the women find it so much more interesting to work, than to make children.
> 
> I also know of a social reason for this. Women are attracted to men who have equal or better economical status, after they started to do it better in schools and colleges, they also got better jobs. Then they didn't find good enough males to marry, and didn't.  The reason males earn more than women, are because they need to do so to attract them and to marry. Women are the prize, because it's a lot of seeds, but few wombs. Therefor men need to be better than women in most other way, to be equaly attractive.
Click to expand...

Oh horse shit.....


----------



## TheOldSchool

Oleoh said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, after WWII the colonies were freed, mostly peacefully. In other countries they just withdrew because of revolutions, and would in spite or because they couldn't, make proper goverments. You just use Europe as a scapegoate. No dictator were installed and only America are medeling in the countries. For different reason.
Click to expand...

America is not innocent in that.  Neither is Europe.  All the muslims pouring into europe are refugees fleeing wars incited by people who lived under western backed dictatorships for years.  And who lived under decades of western military intrusions and sanctions.


----------



## Kondor3

TheOldSchool said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, after WWII the colonies were freed, mostly peacefully. In other countries they just withdrew because of revolutions, and would in spite or because they couldn't, make proper goverments. You just use Europe as a scapegoate. No dictator were installed and only America are medeling in the countries. For different reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is not innocent in that.  Neither is Europe.  All the muslims pouring into europe are refugees fleeing wars incited by people who lived under western backed dictatorships for years.  And who lived under decades of western military intrusions and sanctions.
Click to expand...

Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.

Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.

And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.


----------



## Anathema

Moonglow said:


> You honkies don't have enough kids to sustain your culture cause you ain't humpin' da old lady enough...



But we gave mire than sufficient nukes to remove the populations of Africa, South America, Central America and the Middke East multiple times over.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Kondor3 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, after WWII the colonies were freed, mostly peacefully. In other countries they just withdrew because of revolutions, and would in spite or because they couldn't, make proper goverments. You just use Europe as a scapegoate. No dictator were installed and only America are medeling in the countries. For different reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is not innocent in that.  Neither is Europe.  All the muslims pouring into europe are refugees fleeing wars incited by people who lived under western backed dictatorships for years.  And who lived under decades of western military intrusions and sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
Click to expand...

Well half of America hates Europe anyways.  Making them more brown or white won't make a difference.


----------



## Oleoh

Kondor3 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, after WWII the colonies were freed, mostly peacefully. In other countries they just withdrew because of revolutions, and would in spite or because they couldn't, make proper goverments. You just use Europe as a scapegoate. No dictator were installed and only America are medeling in the countries. For different reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is not innocent in that.  Neither is Europe.  All the muslims pouring into europe are refugees fleeing wars incited by people who lived under western backed dictatorships for years.  And who lived under decades of western military intrusions and sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
Click to expand...


Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one in power. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are not very pro immigration I belive, but for some reason accepts it.


----------



## Kondor3

Oleoh said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, after WWII the colonies were freed, mostly peacefully. In other countries they just withdrew because of revolutions, and would in spite or because they couldn't, make proper goverments. You just use Europe as a scapegoate. No dictator were installed and only America are medeling in the countries. For different reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is not innocent in that.  Neither is Europe.  All the muslims pouring into europe are refugees fleeing wars incited by people who lived under western backed dictatorships for years.  And who lived under decades of western military intrusions and sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
Click to expand...

Too little, too late, by the looks of it.


----------



## jwoodie

Europe has a history of overreacting to one problem, only to make the next problem that much worse.  The Nazi racial policies were despicable, but the open immigration policies which were adopted to atone for them will have more lasting detrimental effects.  The gates to Rome have been reopened, and this time the invaders are coming from the south.


----------



## Oleoh

Kondor3 said:


> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.



We have many years on us. Only since 2010, they have experienced huge growth. Many parties even want send recent immigrants home.


----------



## guno

Kondor3 said:


> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.



Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 40 years


In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.

More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.

The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.

United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs


----------



## Oleoh

jwoodie said:


> Europe has a history of overreacting to one problem, only to make the next problem that much worse.  The Nazi racial policies were despicable, but the open immigration policies which were adopted to atone for them will have more lasting detrimental effects.  The gates to Rome have been reopened, and this time the invaders are coming from the south.



Don't say Europe. It's the damn idiots who are able to take power. Why the hell should Europe attone for nazi actions. That is kind of like murdering youself because a criminal wanted to kill you. Totally irrational nonsens.


----------



## Oleoh

guno said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
Click to expand...


Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.


----------



## guno

Oleoh said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
Click to expand...



*The last days of a white world *
Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050


----------



## Oleoh

guno said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
Click to expand...


If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.


----------



## jwoodie

Kind of like the Plague...


----------



## Meathead

TheOldSchool said:


> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."





Oleoh said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
Click to expand...

He's a local troll. Ignore him.


----------



## Mac1958

Oleoh said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
Click to expand...

Oleoh, there are white people like Guno who are so consumed with white guilt that they're thrilled to see what's happening.

We call it "self-loathing".
.


----------



## Meathead

Mac1958 said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oleoh, there are white people like Guno who are so consumed with white guilt that they're thrilled to see what's happening.
> 
> We call it "self-loathing".
> .
Click to expand...

Guno's white?! He's so stupid and racist I wouldn't have thought that possible.


----------



## imawhosure

guno said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
Click to expand...



Now, does everyone see what this PERSON said?  I am not for, or against it, but what I am for is insuring the American culture survives.  How/why?  Because immigrants built this nation into greatness, but did it by assimilating them into Americanism.  If you allow the culture to change, you allow the FAILURE of where the immigrants came from, to over ride what made/makes America great.

Who thinks that if Mexicans could NOT control their government, they could control ours?  How about the Germans?  Brazilians anyone?  How about the Russians? 

The truth is........you first have to become Americans to keep America going, or else you revert back from whence you came.  America is for AMERICANS!  They are not for Hispanics because they have Hispanic heritage, nor for Poles because someone has Polish ancestry.  If America is able to cut off one part of any of its ethnic population, then we either have done a terrible job of assimilation, or a political party has tried to separate us as Americans.

I have a feeling, BOTH of the examples in the last paragraph have come to pass, and if we don't do something quickly, our children/grandchildren will curse our names, as we were to lazy/unmotivated to fix it before they were old enough to assume control of the greatest country that ever was in history, that turned into a shell of itself, because we sat and did NOTHING!


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oleoh, there are white people like Guno who are so consumed with white guilt that they're thrilled to see what's happening.
> 
> We call it "self-loathing".
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guno's white?! He's so stupid and racist I wouldn't have thought that possible.
Click to expand...




You are, aren't you?


----------



## Unkotare

The "oh-noes! Muh 'race' r goin 'way!" Cowards are sadly amusing.


----------



## Unkotare

The nature of culture is to change, particularly American culture. Nonetheless, immigrants today are assimilating just as those before them did.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

And, on its face, that kind of shit is only relevant to blatant racist bigots like you.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

guno said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
Click to expand...

Again, that kind of shit is only relevant to blatant racist bigots like you.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

TheOldSchool said:


> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."


And going from bad to worse is an excuse for morons.


----------



## Swagger

Unkotare said:


> Coward thread.



If it was Asia facing demographic/racial displacement, you'd be doing everything within your power to raise awareness, you dishonest fraud.


----------



## Unkotare

Swagger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coward thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was Asia facing demographic/racial displacement, you'd be doing everything within your power to raise awareness, you dishonest fraud.
Click to expand...




Don't try to project your weakness, coward.


----------



## Swagger

Unkotare said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coward thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was Asia facing demographic/racial displacement, you'd be doing everything within your power to raise awareness, you dishonest fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to project your weakness, coward.
Click to expand...


What weakness? You seriously expect anyone to believe that someone with your level of Yellow Fever wouldn't rush to assist anyone who raised awareness to racial displacement in Asia?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mac1958 said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oleoh, there are white people like Guno who are so consumed with white guilt that they're thrilled to see what's happening.
> 
> We call it "self-loathing".
> .
Click to expand...


What's that? Is something bad happening? Should Americans be concerned that the population among AMERICAN CITIZENS is going to be minority white in a generation? Is that a bad thing?


----------



## reconmark

Oleoh said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
Click to expand...

Anyone notice that the more upset the op gets the less his "foreign English" is manifested.
Smelling a rat here...lol.


----------



## reconmark

Oleoh said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
Click to expand...

So the lands your ancestors stole belong to you yet the people from those lands have no right to immigrate to where you live...yeah I get it.


----------



## NoNukes

Kondor3 said:


> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.


Europeans do NOT want to come to the United States.


----------



## Unkotare

Swagger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coward thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was Asia facing demographic/racial displacement, you'd be doing everything within your power to raise awareness, you dishonest fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to project your weakness, coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What weakness?
Click to expand...


The craven, ridiculous fear of a fabricated non-issue.

Anyone who lives their so-called life in obsessive fear of such nonsense is a coward and a weakling.


----------



## Godboy

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oleoh, there are white people like Guno who are so consumed with white guilt that they're thrilled to see what's happening.
> 
> We call it "self-loathing".
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that? Is something bad happening? Should Americans be concerned that the population among AMERICAN CITIZENS is going to be minority white in a generation? Is that a bad thing?
Click to expand...

Which nations culture, or which sub culture within a nation do you want us to become? Is there one you like better than the one we have now?


----------



## Godboy

NoNukes said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans do NOT want to come to the United States.
Click to expand...

Not yet. Give it a few decades.


----------



## guno

TheOldSchool said:


> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."




Like chickens coming home to roost


----------



## Godboy

guno said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like chickens coming home to roost
Click to expand...

Reality check. Your community has the most chickens that need to roost.


----------



## guno

Mac1958 said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oleoh, there are white people like Guno who are so consumed with white guilt that they're thrilled to see what's happening.
> 
> We call it "self-loathing".
> .
Click to expand...



White guilt lol My family is multi racial you pasty face cross groveling ass wipe  , just enjoying you turds shitting your pants and freaking out at the demographic shift , America is going to look more like my kids and grand kids then you ,old pasty face

Hint some white people get it


----------



## Godboy

guno said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oleoh, there are white people like Guno who are so consumed with white guilt that they're thrilled to see what's happening.
> 
> We call it "self-loathing".
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White guilt lol My family is multi racial you pasty face cross groveling ass wipe  , just enjoying you turds shitting your pants and freaking out at the demographic shift , America is going to look more like my kids and grand kids then you ,old pasty face
Click to expand...

I guess they will look like this then. Gee, i cant wait. Things are going to be so awesome!


----------



## reconmark

Godboy said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oleoh, there are white people like Guno who are so consumed with white guilt that they're thrilled to see what's happening.
> 
> We call it "self-loathing".
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White guilt lol My family is multi racial you pasty face cross groveling ass wipe  , just enjoying you turds shitting your pants and freaking out at the demographic shift , America is going to look more like my kids and grand kids then you ,old pasty face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess they will look like this then. Gee, i cant wait. Things are going to be so awesome!
Click to expand...

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


Godboy said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oleoh, there are white people like Guno who are so consumed with white guilt that they're thrilled to see what's happening.
> 
> We call it "self-loathing".
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White guilt lol My family is multi racial you pasty face cross groveling ass wipe  , just enjoying you turds shitting your pants and freaking out at the demographic shift , America is going to look more like my kids and grand kids then you ,old pasty face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess they will look like this then. Gee, i cant wait. Things are going to be so awesome!
Click to expand...


----------



## Godboy

reconmark said:


>


Oh my god! I WISH this was the typical black family, but alas, we all know it isnt.


----------



## guno

Godboy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god! I WISH this was the typical black family, but alas, we all know it isnt.
Click to expand...



You know nothing about black families , only what you are fed


----------



## Godboy

guno said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god! I WISH this was the typical black family, but alas, we all know it isnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about black families , only what you are fed
Click to expand...

Ah, then i guess you know nothing about white people... only what you are fed.


----------



## reconmark

Godboy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god! I WISH this was the typical black family, but alas, we all know it isnt.
Click to expand...

Sure you do...I don't know where you live; however this is the norm where I live.


----------



## Godboy

reconmark said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god! I WISH this was the typical black family, but alas, we all know it isnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do...I don't know where you live; however this is the norm where I live.
Click to expand...

Lying is the norm where you live.


----------



## reconmark

Godboy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god! I WISH this was the typical black family, but alas, we all know it isnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do...I don't know where you live; however this is the norm where I live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying is the norm where you live.
Click to expand...

Must you so brazenly display your ignorance???


----------



## Godboy

reconmark said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god! I WISH this was the typical black family, but alas, we all know it isnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do...I don't know where you live; however this is the norm where I live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying is the norm where you live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must you so brazenly display your ignorance???
Click to expand...

Says the guy who posts the most rare picture on earth, then pretends its the norm.


----------



## jwoodie

guno said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god! I WISH this was the typical black family, but alas, we all know it isnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about black families , only what you are fed
Click to expand...


Interesting that you attack the speaker rather than address the subject matter.  Nuclear families of all races generally do well in this country.  Unfortunately, they are becoming an endangered species.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Unkotare said:


> Coward thread.


Shut your Jap trap.


----------



## Kondor3

guno said:


> ...The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans...


Which means what to you?


----------



## Kondor3

Oleoh said:


> The last days of a white world  ...



Is that a good thing?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Oleoh said:


> - Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.
> 
> Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies, because they are not native to those lands, but could settle there cause of low population densety, death from Eurasian diseases (80-90% of the former population in the USA and other countries died from diseases which the travelers unknowingly brought with them. From a population of around 8 mill to 1 mill in the whole US) and better technology.
> 
> I do care much more about the countries of Europe. They have absolutely no right to take the land of other people, which the original population has inherited from their ancestors who have built it, died for it and suffered to make good places to live in. They found it, made it and died for it.
> 
> In for example the UK, the population is set to be majority non-white around 2050, the same with the USA. For no good reason, the people have been forced to accept this genocidal experiment and to be replaced by people who have no affinety for their culture or inheritance.
> 
> What do you think about this development, isn't it the very defention of sickening immorality? Is this not a crime against humanity? And why are people who are against this portrayed to be "supremacists"? Or racist? You don't need to hate anyone to not want to lose your property.
> 
> 
> Before I end this post, I will make counter arguments to some likely posts.
> 
> *They have colonized before and deserve this:*
> Yes, it was surely a crime. The kings and qeens in many Europeans countries did conqer nations. This were not the people, and European nations are not the only ones who have done this. The Turks were one of the longest lasting colonial powers in world history, took white slavs as slaves and other Europeans. How long should this punishment last and to how large should it really be. Because every nation in world history have done this, and the Chinese are even today replacing the Tibetan population with Han-Chinese. Which have been described as a form of genocide.
> 
> The colonization with people in America and Oceania were also wrong, but in some ways I can't blame them of going. Both were nearly empty and could house many people, it were room. Disease made it even worse. It were different times and I just don't think this can be used to justify this replacement. Not that I belive in inherited sins either, or that a majority of the population today decends from someone immoral. Not in Europe or anywhere else.
> 
> I will also add that not every European country have done this. Norway and Sweden have never had any colonies.


I hear this fear expressed quite often and I think it's irrational, not because there is no effort to remove white people, but because such efforts cannot succeed. 

Whites are a superior race, though that superiority is shared freely with all who embrace Western civilization. Whites have been threatened with extinction in the past and have not only survived, but brought the fight back to where it came from. Even outnumbered, whites rule as is their divine right. The British Empire was very successful at dominating hordes of mud people on 4 different continents with only a handful of white men. 

White supremacists need to have more faith in their race and look at how world history vindicates white dominance and gives every indication that the white race will always come out on top, regardless of the threats it faces.


----------



## jwoodie

Kondor3 said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last days of a white world  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a good thing?
Click to expand...


If it's like the fall of Rome, no.  What will fill the vacuum?


----------



## Kondor3

NoNukes said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans do NOT want to come to the United States.
Click to expand...

Yes.

Europa-stan is not yet complete.

Give it time... give it time... I said the *NEXT* Big Wave... implying changes in-future, eh?


----------



## Kondor3

guno said:


> ...look more like my kids and grand kids...


_This_ explains _much_.


----------



## Kondor3

Godboy said:


> ...I guess they will look like this then. Gee, i cant wait. Things are going to be so awesome!


----------



## Mac1958

guno said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 50 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think we will have some starvations in that timeframe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The last days of a white world *
> Non-whites will be majority in US and Europe by 2050
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are able to stop the rising anti-immigration movement and people who wish to protect their inhertiance. I don't care what percentage of the world are white or black, but I do care who owns the property our fathers made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oleoh, there are white people like Guno who are so consumed with white guilt that they're thrilled to see what's happening.
> 
> We call it "self-loathing".
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White guilt lol My family is multi racial you pasty face cross groveling ass wipe  , just enjoying you turds shitting your pants and freaking out at the demographic shift , America is going to look more like my kids and grand kids then you ,old pasty face
> 
> Hint some white people get it
Click to expand...

Wow, I really struck a nerve.

I'm half Hispanic, by the way, as is my wife, (and therefore) as are our beautiful kids. But I don't hate my white side.  I don't really care one way or the other.

Your hatred, on the other hand, was just illustrated perfectly.  No doubt it's eating you alive, hating both yourself and others like this.
.


----------



## Kondor3

Mac1958 said:


> ...Your hatred, on the other hand, was just illustrated perfectly.  No doubt it's eating you alive, hating both yourself and others like this. .


Yep.

Sooner or later, the poison works its way to the surface, as we've just seen, in this case. Our colleague has lost any shred of a claim to higher moral ground in a racism context.


----------



## Mac1958

Kondor3 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Your hatred, on the other hand, was just illustrated perfectly.  No doubt it's eating you alive, hating both yourself and others like this. .
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Sooner or later, the poison works its way to the surface, as we've just seen, in this case. Our colleague has lost any shred of a claim to higher moral ground in a racism context.
Click to expand...

That kind of hatred & anger has to come out at some point.  Some in the form of self loathing, the rest against others.
.


----------



## reconmark

Godboy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god! I WISH this was the typical black family, but alas, we all know it isnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do...I don't know where you live; however this is the norm where I live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying is the norm where you live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must you so brazenly display your ignorance???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who posts the most rare picture on earth, then pretends its the norm.
Click to expand...

Now it is even more apparent why people like you are so afraid, even you see the rise of Black and minority families.
So sorry you can't keep up...


----------



## reconmark

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coward thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your Jap trap.
Click to expand...

Says the killer of cats and molester of little children.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Kondor3 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Your hatred, on the other hand, was just illustrated perfectly.  No doubt it's eating you alive, hating both yourself and others like this. .
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Sooner or later, the poison works its way to the surface, as we've just seen, in this case. Our colleague has lost any shred of a claim to higher moral ground in a racism context.
Click to expand...

Racism is a relative term and has, in my opinion, more to do with how one treats their fellow man. Acknowledging that whites as a race are superior is not racism, it's a fact that draws upon irrefutable historical evidence. But those who want to turn a blind eye to what should be obvious will call it racism.  There are few words more ubiquitous.


----------



## Preacher

White GeNOcide Project - Exposing White Genocide 

Oleoh 

You aren't alone here believe me.


----------



## NoNukes

Godboy said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans do NOT want to come to the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet. Give it a few decades.
Click to expand...

They will never live in a place with so many guns.


----------



## Godboy

NoNukes said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans do NOT want to come to the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet. Give it a few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will never live in a place with so many guns.
Click to expand...

Not yet. Give it a few decades.


----------



## Unkotare

Win-w


NoNukes said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans do NOT want to come to the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet. Give it a few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will never live in a place with so many guns.
Click to expand...





Win-win


----------



## Kondor3

Godboy said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans do NOT want to come to the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet. Give it a few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will never live in a place with so many guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet. Give it a few decades.
Click to expand...

Agreed. But maybe not even as long as that. A lot depends on how many scores or hundreds of thousands of refugee Africans and Muslims those fools allow in.

The English and French will both head to Canada, and we'll get the rest; with Mexico picking up a few Spaniards here and there, and South America taking in a few.


----------



## NoNukes

Kondor3 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans do NOT want to come to the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet. Give it a few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will never live in a place with so many guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet. Give it a few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. But maybe not even as long as that. A lot depends on how many scores or hundreds of thousands of refugee Africans and Muslims those fools allow in.
> 
> The English and French will both head to Canada, and we'll get the rest; with Mexico picking up a few Spaniards here and there, and South America taking in a few.
Click to expand...

We absorb them and learn to live together. It is the way of the world now. Americans are not going to leave their homes because of immigrants, legal or otherwise. Europeans have older and richer cultures, they are certainly not going to leave their countries.


----------



## Asclepias

Oleoh said:


> - Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.
> 
> Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies, because they are not native to those lands, but could settle there cause of low population densety, death from Eurasian diseases (80-90% of the former population in the USA and other countries died from diseases which the travelers unknowingly brought with them. From a population of around 8 mill to 1 mill in the whole US) and better technology.
> 
> I do care much more about the countries of Europe. They have absolutely no right to take the land of other people, which the original population has inherited from their ancestors who have built it, died for it and suffered to make good places to live in. They found it, made it and died for it.
> 
> In for example the UK, the population is set to be majority non-white around 2050, the same with the USA. For no good reason, the people have been forced to accept this genocidal experiment and to be replaced by people who have no affinety for their culture or inheritance.
> 
> What do you think about this development, isn't it the very defention of sickening immorality? Is this not a crime against humanity? And why are people who are against this portrayed to be "supremacists"? Or racist? You don't need to hate anyone to not want to lose your property.
> 
> 
> Before I end this post, I will make counter arguments to some likely posts.
> 
> *They have colonized before and deserve this:*
> Yes, it was surely a crime. The kings and qeens in many Europeans countries did conqer nations. This were not the people, and European nations are not the only ones who have done this. The Turks were one of the longest lasting colonial powers in world history, took white slavs as slaves and other Europeans. How long should this punishment last and to how large should it really be. Because every nation in world history have done this, and the Chinese are even today replacing the Tibetan population with Han-Chinese. Which have been described as a form of genocide.
> 
> The colonization with people in America and Oceania were also wrong, but in some ways I can't blame them of going. Both were nearly empty and could house many people, it were room. Disease made it even worse. It were different times and I just don't think this can be used to justify this replacement. Not that I belive in inherited sins either, or that a majority of the population today decends from someone immoral. Not in Europe or anywhere else.
> 
> I will also add that not every European country have done this. Norway and Sweden have never had any colonies.


The people in control know this truth. If there was only european or european descended people left on the earth, humanity would die out from inbreeding. The opposite end of the spectrum dictates that if African or African descended people were the only ones left on earth the human species would survive due to the immense genetic diversity found among the African population..


----------



## Unkotare

NoNukes said:


> Europeans have older and richer cultures...




Wrong.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.
> 
> Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies, because they are not native to those lands, but could settle there cause of low population densety, death from Eurasian diseases (80-90% of the former population in the USA and other countries died from diseases which the travelers unknowingly brought with them. From a population of around 8 mill to 1 mill in the whole US) and better technology.
> 
> I do care much more about the countries of Europe. They have absolutely no right to take the land of other people, which the original population has inherited from their ancestors who have built it, died for it and suffered to make good places to live in. They found it, made it and died for it.
> 
> In for example the UK, the population is set to be majority non-white around 2050, the same with the USA. For no good reason, the people have been forced to accept this genocidal experiment and to be replaced by people who have no affinety for their culture or inheritance.
> 
> What do you think about this development, isn't it the very defention of sickening immorality? Is this not a crime against humanity? And why are people who are against this portrayed to be "supremacists"? Or racist? You don't need to hate anyone to not want to lose your property.
> 
> 
> Before I end this post, I will make counter arguments to some likely posts.
> 
> *They have colonized before and deserve this:*
> Yes, it was surely a crime. The kings and qeens in many Europeans countries did conqer nations. This were not the people, and European nations are not the only ones who have done this. The Turks were one of the longest lasting colonial powers in world history, took white slavs as slaves and other Europeans. How long should this punishment last and to how large should it really be. Because every nation in world history have done this, and the Chinese are even today replacing the Tibetan population with Han-Chinese. Which have been described as a form of genocide.
> 
> The colonization with people in America and Oceania were also wrong, but in some ways I can't blame them of going. Both were nearly empty and could house many people, it were room. Disease made it even worse. It were different times and I just don't think this can be used to justify this replacement. Not that I belive in inherited sins either, or that a majority of the population today decends from someone immoral. Not in Europe or anywhere else.
> 
> I will also add that not every European country have done this. Norway and Sweden have never had any colonies.
> 
> 
> 
> The people in control know this truth. If there was only european or european descended people left on the earth, humanity would die out from inbreeding. The opposite end of the spectrum dictates that if African or African descended people were the only ones left on earth the human species would survive due to the immense genetic diversity found among the African population..
Click to expand...

God, that was stupid.


----------



## Kondor3

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ...God, that was stupid.


Yes. It was. Not to mention highly racist.


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans have older and richer cultures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

How am I wrong?


----------



## Unkotare

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans have older and richer cultures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I wrong?
Click to expand...




Your claim is inaccurate.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Oleoh said:


> - Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.
> 
> Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies, because they are not native to those lands, but could settle there cause of low population densety, death from Eurasian diseases (80-90% of the former population in the USA and other countries died from diseases which the travelers unknowingly brought with them. From a population of around 8 mill to 1 mill in the whole US) and better technology.
> 
> I do care much more about the countries of Europe. They have absolutely no right to take the land of other people, which the original population has inherited from their ancestors who have built it, died for it and suffered to make good places to live in. They found it, made it and died for it.
> 
> In for example the UK, the population is set to be majority non-white around 2050, the same with the USA. For no good reason, the people have been forced to accept this genocidal experiment and to be replaced by people who have no affinety for their culture or inheritance.
> 
> What do you think about this development, isn't it the very defention of sickening immorality? Is this not a crime against humanity? And why are people who are against this portrayed to be "supremacists"? Or racist? You don't need to hate anyone to not want to lose your property.
> 
> 
> Before I end this post, I will make counter arguments to some likely posts.
> 
> *They have colonized before and deserve this:*
> Yes, it was surely a crime. The kings and qeens in many Europeans countries did conqer nations. This were not the people, and European nations are not the only ones who have done this. The Turks were one of the longest lasting colonial powers in world history, took white slavs as slaves and other Europeans. How long should this punishment last and to how large should it really be. Because every nation in world history have done this, and the Chinese are even today replacing the Tibetan population with Han-Chinese. Which have been described as a form of genocide.
> 
> The colonization with people in America and Oceania were also wrong, but in some ways I can't blame them of going. Both were nearly empty and could house many people, it were room. Disease made it even worse. It were different times and I just don't think this can be used to justify this replacement. Not that I belive in inherited sins either, or that a majority of the population today decends from someone immoral. Not in Europe or anywhere else.
> 
> I will also add that not every European country have done this. Norway and Sweden have never had any colonies.


 
This is the direct result of the native Europeans massive decline of their birthrate.
You guys need workers, so you allow the third world in since you have not created new generations of workers.

You've made your bed. Nighty night.


----------



## Unkotare

DigitalDrifter said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.
> 
> Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies, because they are not native to those lands, but could settle there cause of low population densety, death from Eurasian diseases (80-90% of the former population in the USA and other countries died from diseases which the travelers unknowingly brought with them. From a population of around 8 mill to 1 mill in the whole US) and better technology.
> 
> I do care much more about the countries of Europe. They have absolutely no right to take the land of other people, which the original population has inherited from their ancestors who have built it, died for it and suffered to make good places to live in. They found it, made it and died for it.
> 
> In for example the UK, the population is set to be majority non-white around 2050, the same with the USA. For no good reason, the people have been forced to accept this genocidal experiment and to be replaced by people who have no affinety for their culture or inheritance.
> 
> What do you think about this development, isn't it the very defention of sickening immorality? Is this not a crime against humanity? And why are people who are against this portrayed to be "supremacists"? Or racist? You don't need to hate anyone to not want to lose your property.
> 
> 
> Before I end this post, I will make counter arguments to some likely posts.
> 
> *They have colonized before and deserve this:*
> Yes, it was surely a crime. The kings and qeens in many Europeans countries did conqer nations. This were not the people, and European nations are not the only ones who have done this. The Turks were one of the longest lasting colonial powers in world history, took white slavs as slaves and other Europeans. How long should this punishment last and to how large should it really be. Because every nation in world history have done this, and the Chinese are even today replacing the Tibetan population with Han-Chinese. Which have been described as a form of genocide.
> 
> The colonization with people in America and Oceania were also wrong, but in some ways I can't blame them of going. Both were nearly empty and could house many people, it were room. Disease made it even worse. It were different times and I just don't think this can be used to justify this replacement. Not that I belive in inherited sins either, or that a majority of the population today decends from someone immoral. Not in Europe or anywhere else.
> 
> I will also add that not every European country have done this. Norway and Sweden have never had any colonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the direct result of the native Europeans massive decline of their birthrate.
> You guys need workers, so you allow the third world in since you have not created new generations of workers.
> 
> You've made your bed. Nighty night.
Click to expand...



Birthrates tend to decline in developed countries over time.


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans have older and richer cultures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is inaccurate.
Click to expand...

That says nothing.


----------



## Rotagilla

Kondor3 said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, after WWII the colonies were freed, mostly peacefully. In other countries they just withdrew because of revolutions, and would in spite or because they couldn't, make proper goverments. You just use Europe as a scapegoate. No dictator were installed and only America are medeling in the countries. For different reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is not innocent in that.  Neither is Europe.  All the muslims pouring into europe are refugees fleeing wars incited by people who lived under western backed dictatorships for years.  And who lived under decades of western military intrusions and sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
Click to expand...


more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...


----------



## Kondor3

Rotagilla said:


> ...more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...


The jury is still out on this.

I will grant you that Euro-Americans are more aware of such things than their distant Euro-cousins.

But they suffer from a PC-driven impotency on the subject that is every bit as debilitating as that experienced by those cousins.

And I'm not sure that they are going to find their balls in time to make a real difference, in their own best interests.


----------



## Rotagilla

Kondor3 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> 
> 
> The jury is still out on this.
> 
> I will grant you that Euro-Americans are more aware of such things than their distant Euro-cousins.
> 
> But they suffer from a PC-driven impotency on the subject that is every bit as debilitating as that experienced by those cousins.
> 
> And I'm not sure that they are going to find their balls in time to make a real difference, in their own best interests.
Click to expand...


sooner or later, eventually, enough will see the big picture and push back...

when negroes get angry they burn stores...when whites get angry we burn continents....

new maps will have to be drawn as borders change...that's just the natural process of human history. nothing is "permanent"... 

I support and will defend my culture, heritage, traditions and race.


----------



## Mac1958

Kondor3 said:


> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.


This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.

Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _

A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
.


----------



## Kondor3

Mac1958 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
Click to expand...

Yes. I sense the same thing. As do vast numbers of our countrymen, I dare say. That particular _flavor_ of Leftist is more treacherous and dangerous than any external enemy.


----------



## Kondor3

Rotagilla said:


> ...when negroes get angry they burn stores...when whites get angry we burn continents...


True.


----------



## Mac1958

Kondor3 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I sense the same thing. As do vast numbers of our countrymen, I dare say. That particular _flavor_ of Leftist is more treacherous and dangerous than any external enemy.
Click to expand...

The thing is, you can't dig down on this with them.  They will deflect and attack, but they won't explain this.

They're so preoccupied with their disdain for white people (clearly including themselves) and their country (or at least its history) that _*any alternative*_ apparently is preferable for them.

Amazing to watch.
.


----------



## Kondor3

Mac1958 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I sense the same thing. As do vast numbers of our countrymen, I dare say. That particular _flavor_ of Leftist is more treacherous and dangerous than any external enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is, you can't dig down on this with them.  They will deflect and attack, but they won't explain this.
> 
> They're so preoccupied with their disdain for white people (clearly including themselves) and their country (or at least its history) that _*any alternative*_ apparently is preferable for them.
> 
> Amazing to watch..
Click to expand...

Yep. Fascinating. Self-loathing whites, chickenshit whites, mixed-race types, socialists, anarchists, and gullible internationalists... _the more radical amongst them_ seem to band together as fifth-columnists and are easy pickings for Radical Islamists, non-white racist groups and individuals, and their self-reinforcing propaganda and dogma. Those amongst us who still realize that we 'own a pair' and are not afraid to speak out, do good service for the country on the macro level and our own folk at the micro level. The trick is, not to go over to the Dark Side, while doing it, and conducting ourselves as honorably and above-board as we can manage. Or so it seems to this observer.


----------



## Kondor3

Some of the most strident voices against White Folk, hereabouts, are actually white themselves, and heavily vested in mixed-race relationships, or with mixed-race children or grandchildren; a personal stakeholder status that drives their obsessive hyper-advocacy, derision and fifth-columnist -like caustic commentary, and their hatred of White Folk.


----------



## NoNukes

Rotagilla said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, after WWII the colonies were freed, mostly peacefully. In other countries they just withdrew because of revolutions, and would in spite or because they couldn't, make proper goverments. You just use Europe as a scapegoate. No dictator were installed and only America are medeling in the countries. For different reason.
> 
> 
> 
> America is not innocent in that.  Neither is Europe.  All the muslims pouring into europe are refugees fleeing wars incited by people who lived under western backed dictatorships for years.  And who lived under decades of western military intrusions and sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
Click to expand...

People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.


----------



## Rotagilla

NoNukes said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is not innocent in that.  Neither is Europe.  All the muslims pouring into europe are refugees fleeing wars incited by people who lived under western backed dictatorships for years.  And who lived under decades of western military intrusions and sanctions.
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
Click to expand...


...there will always be white people who will defend their culture, heritage, traditions and homes from 3rd world peasants.


----------



## NoNukes

Mac1958 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
Click to expand...

I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.


----------



## NoNukes

Rotagilla said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...there will always be white people who will defend their culture, heritage, traditions and homes from 3rd world peasants.
Click to expand...

White people who look at other people as peasants are the problem and need to be moved on if anyone is to be moved on. Hatred should not be tolerated anywhere. I certainly would not want a person like you living anywhere near me.


----------



## Rotagilla

NoNukes said:


> White people who look at other people as peasants are the problem and need to be moved on if anyone is to be moved on. Hatred should not be tolerated anywhere



these 3rd worlders flooding into europe and the u.s. are peasants.
That's just a fact... has nothing to do with "hatred".


NoNukes said:


> I certainly would not want a person like you living anywhere near me.



I certainly couldn't care less what you "want" or don't want...
I know 150 acres you won't set foot on. THAT'S a fact, too.


----------



## Asclepias

Rotagilla said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...there will always be white people who will defend their culture, heritage, traditions and homes from 3rd world peasants.
Click to expand...

They will all be inbred and die out in a decade.  All 15 of them.


----------



## Kondor3

Asclepias said:


> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.


Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.

The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Unkotare said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.
> 
> Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies, because they are not native to those lands, but could settle there cause of low population densety, death from Eurasian diseases (80-90% of the former population in the USA and other countries died from diseases which the travelers unknowingly brought with them. From a population of around 8 mill to 1 mill in the whole US) and better technology.
> 
> I do care much more about the countries of Europe. They have absolutely no right to take the land of other people, which the original population has inherited from their ancestors who have built it, died for it and suffered to make good places to live in. They found it, made it and died for it.
> 
> In for example the UK, the population is set to be majority non-white around 2050, the same with the USA. For no good reason, the people have been forced to accept this genocidal experiment and to be replaced by people who have no affinety for their culture or inheritance.
> 
> What do you think about this development, isn't it the very defention of sickening immorality? Is this not a crime against humanity? And why are people who are against this portrayed to be "supremacists"? Or racist? You don't need to hate anyone to not want to lose your property.
> 
> 
> Before I end this post, I will make counter arguments to some likely posts.
> 
> *They have colonized before and deserve this:*
> Yes, it was surely a crime. The kings and qeens in many Europeans countries did conqer nations. This were not the people, and European nations are not the only ones who have done this. The Turks were one of the longest lasting colonial powers in world history, took white slavs as slaves and other Europeans. How long should this punishment last and to how large should it really be. Because every nation in world history have done this, and the Chinese are even today replacing the Tibetan population with Han-Chinese. Which have been described as a form of genocide.
> 
> The colonization with people in America and Oceania were also wrong, but in some ways I can't blame them of going. Both were nearly empty and could house many people, it were room. Disease made it even worse. It were different times and I just don't think this can be used to justify this replacement. Not that I belive in inherited sins either, or that a majority of the population today decends from someone immoral. Not in Europe or anywhere else.
> 
> I will also add that not every European country have done this. Norway and Sweden have never had any colonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the direct result of the native Europeans massive decline of their birthrate.
> You guys need workers, so you allow the third world in since you have not created new generations of workers.
> 
> You've made your bed. Nighty night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Birthrates tend to decline in developed countries over time.
Click to expand...

Abortion on demand and contraception, two social evils the Catholic Church has warned about. Germany is recognizing it has a declining birth and the long term consequences of it but nobody is seeing the full cause and effect of breaking God's laws.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

NoNukes said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
> 
> 
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...there will always be white people who will defend their culture, heritage, traditions and homes from 3rd world peasants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people who look at other people as peasants are the problem and need to be moved on if anyone is to be moved on. Hatred should not be tolerated anywhere. I certainly would not want a person like you living anywhere near me.
Click to expand...

But they are peasants. Only Leftists entertain the notion of "hate truth".  We just see it as truth.


----------



## Asclepias

Kondor3 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
Click to expand...

Black people are not the minority. White people are. There are more Black people on the planet than everyone else except Asians.  If youre talking about just the US there are already more people that ID as Hispanic in the US.  A lot of them are also Black since only a retard thinks "Hispanic" is a race.


----------



## Meathead

Kondor3 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
Click to expand...

Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people are not the minority. White people are. There are more Black people on the planet than everyone else except Asians.  If youre talking about just the US there are already more people that ID as Hispanic in the US.  A lot of them are also Black since only a retard thinks "Hispanic" is a race.
Click to expand...

I'm not worried about whites being in the minority.  In my house, one white woman has tamed 5 feral, savage Indians.  So happy I married her.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
Click to expand...

Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.


----------



## Kondor3

Asclepias said:


> ...Black people are not the minority. White people are. There are more Black people on the planet than everyone else except Asians...


Too bad for you, that you're not living in a part of the world where this is true, regionally. Within the US, and, indeed, the North American continent, this is far from the case.



> ...If youre talking about just the US there are already more people that ID as Hispanic in the US...


Indeed.



> ...A lot of them are also Black since only a retard thinks "Hispanic" is a race.


When you have a breakdown of Hispanics by race, you can always come back here, and try to scare the White Folk again.

Until then, thank you for playing.


----------



## Asclepias

Kondor3 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Black people are not the minority. White people are. There are more Black people on the planet than everyone else except Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad for you, that you're not living in a part of the world where this is true, regionally. Within the US, and, indeed, the North American continent, this is far from the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...If youre talking about just the US there are already more people that ID as Hispanic in the US...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...A lot of them are also Black since only a retard thinks "Hispanic" is a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have a breakdown of Hispanics by race, you can always come back here, and try to scare the White Folk again.
> 
> Until then, thank you for playing.
Click to expand...

Why is it too bad? You see I dont fear numbers like you do. That wont keep me from succeeding.

I wasnt trying to scare you. I was alerting you to your ignorance regarding what Hispanic meant. Only a fool thinks Hispanic is a race.


----------



## Kondor3

Asclepias said:


> ...Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.


----------



## Asclepias

Kondor3 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
Click to expand...

They already have found out its not that cut and dried. See what you white boys dont get is that a significant amount of you have African DNA from the days of slavery.  What you are looking at there is what people "say" they are. You would probably faint if you knew how many whites were actually not pure white/european. As your women seek out Black men and other people of color your recessive genes will be gone and all you will have left is that chart.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
Click to expand...

 

of course that isnt true; there are 224 million white people in the country; more than black and hiospanic combined. but if it makes a black boy feel better.......................


----------



## bedowin62

nobody dies trying to get to any african country


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> of course that isnt true; there are 224 million white people in the country; more than black and hiospanic combined. but if it makes a black boy feel better.......................
Click to expand...

I'm talking about the world dummy. You are like the other idiot. Hispanic is not a race.  Now here comes the hard part for you to reconcile. Asians dont like your pasty asses either.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already have found out its not that cut and dried. See what you white boys dont get is that a significant amount of you have African DNA from the days of slavery.  What you are looking at there is what people "say" they are. You would probably faint if you knew how many whites were actually not pure white/european. As your women seek out Black men and other people of color your recessive genes will be gone and all you will have left is that chart.
Click to expand...

 
of course the exact same thing can be said of Black people dullard black racist. And of course given the history of slavery you are just as likely to have some white DNA in you. And then there's the fact that your Black women are seeking a blue-eyed devil to mate with more and more........................lol


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> of course that isnt true; there are 224 million white people in the country; more than black and hiospanic combined. but if it makes a black boy feel better.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the world dummy. You are like the other idiot. Hispanic is not a race.  Now here comes the hard part for you to reconcile. Asians dont like your pasty asses either.
Click to expand...

 

yes loon; have you seen what they say about you lately?
 heck loser have you seen what Mexicans say about Black people?

 lol try again!


----------



## bedowin62

*After Insulting Black Americans, Mexican President Tells ...*
www.theipinionsjournal.com/.../after-*insulting*-*black*-americans-*mexican*...

Cached
Jul 11, 2005 - After *Insulting* Black Americans, *Mexican President* Tells Them to Go Read a Little ... as *insulting* and demeaning caricatures of *black people*.


----------



## bedowin62

*CNN.com - Mexican leader criticized for comment on blacks ...*
www.cnn.com/2005/US/05/14/fox.jackson/

Cached
Similar
CNN
Loading...
May 15, 2005 - *Mexico's President* Vicente Fox draws ire from *African- Americans*. ... Fox later in the day, saying his description was not meant as an *insult*.


----------



## bedowin62

YAWN

 dont have to count Hispanics loon; there are tens of millions more non-hispanic white people in the USA than Black people


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> of course that isnt true; there are 224 million white people in the country; more than black and hiospanic combined. but if it makes a black boy feel better.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the world dummy. You are like the other idiot. Hispanic is not a race.  Now here comes the hard part for you to reconcile. Asians dont like your pasty asses either.
Click to expand...

I feel like I stepped through the looking glass. It's usually us conservatives arguing that hispanics are not a race.


----------



## bedowin62

*North Korea insults Obama with racist barbs - CNN.com*
www.cnn.com/2014/05/09/world/*asia*/north-korea-*insults*-obama/

Cached
Similar
CNN
Loading...
May 9, 2014 - Vitriolic *insults* hurled by North Korea's state-run media are so frequent that they're usually not news. ... Fresh Dressed The Hunt Great *American* Stories Style Death Row ... using racial epithets and likened him to a "wicked *black* monkey." The most offensive piece, published in *Korean* on May 2 under the ...


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already have found out its not that cut and dried. See what you white boys dont get is that a significant amount of you have African DNA from the days of slavery.  What you are looking at there is what people "say" they are. You would probably faint if you knew how many whites were actually not pure white/european. As your women seek out Black men and other people of color your recessive genes will be gone and all you will have left is that chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course the exact same thing can be said of Black people dullard black racist. And of course given the history of slavery you are just as likely to have some white DNA in you. And then there's the fact that your Black women are seeking a blue-eyed devil to mate with more and more........................lol
Click to expand...

I do have white DNA. Luckily science has determined that its recessive.  I dont have a problem with Black women seeking white boys. That further kills off your feral race because you are all recessive.


----------



## bedowin62

*Man Who Insulted U.S. Blacks Gets Japan Post : Politics ...*
articles.latimes.com/1991-11-06/news/mn-945_1_*prime-minister*

Cached
Similar
Nov 6, 1991 - Kiichi Miyazawa was elected *Japan's* 49th *prime minister* on ... In 1988, Watanabe outraged *American blacks* by saying that they did not care ...


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> of course that isnt true; there are 224 million white people in the country; more than black and hiospanic combined. but if it makes a black boy feel better.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the world dummy. You are like the other idiot. Hispanic is not a race.  Now here comes the hard part for you to reconcile. Asians dont like your pasty asses either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes loon; have you seen what they say about you lately?
> heck loser have you seen what Mexicans say about Black people?
> 
> lol try again!
Click to expand...

Who is they? I know my  Mexican sister in law loves Black people. I know my many Mexican ex's love Black people.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already have found out its not that cut and dried. See what you white boys dont get is that a significant amount of you have African DNA from the days of slavery.  What you are looking at there is what people "say" they are. You would probably faint if you knew how many whites were actually not pure white/european. As your women seek out Black men and other people of color your recessive genes will be gone and all you will have left is that chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course the exact same thing can be said of Black people dullard black racist. And of course given the history of slavery you are just as likely to have some white DNA in you. And then there's the fact that your Black women are seeking a blue-eyed devil to mate with more and more........................lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have white DNA. Luckily science has determined that its recessive.  I dont have a problem with Black women seeking white boys. That further kills off your feral race because you are all recessive.
Click to expand...

 
YAWN; if you could back that up you would have dummy

you got nothing

seriously you're the KKK in blackface boy


----------



## bedowin62

*mexicans and blacks killing each other in los ... - YouTube*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX_1xlBLwjQ

Cached
Similar
Sep 7, 2010 - HERES A NEWS CLIP OF THE RACIAL GANG *WAR* BETWEEN THE *MEXICANS AND BLACKS* IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOS ANGELES


----------



## bedowin62

*Gang rivalry grows into race war - LA Times*
www.latimes.com/.../la-me-firestone18oct18-story.ht...

Cached
Similar
Los Angeles Times
Loading...
Oct 18, 2007 - Since then, the tale of how a *black* street gang ripped off a Latino rival has ... But during the mid-'90s, the *Mexican* Mafia prison gang began


----------



## Asclepias

"Most latina women prefer black men more than white men. Most latina women date and marry black men more than white men. Also there are more latina women - black men couples and white women-black men couples than latina women-white men couples and white men-black women couples. This is coming from a latina woman so white men get over it. Stop being jealous of black men.

There are alot of websites and facebook pages about black men and latina women couples. Go ahead and look them up. If your interested in and want to look up white women and black men couples go to this website."


----------



## bedowin62

so what else you got?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> "Most latina women prefer black men more than white men. Most latina women date and marry black men more than white men. Also there are more latina women - black men couples and white women-black men couples than latina women-white men couples and white men-black women couples. This is coming from a latina woman so white men get over it. Stop being jealous of black men.
> 
> There are alot of websites and facebook pages about black men and latina women couples. Go ahead and look them up. If your interested in and want to look up white women and black men couples go to this website."


 

you're ranting on about dating preferences'
you're a joke dude


----------



## bedowin62

it's ok dude though......................go for a latina if you wish.
i like my Black Caribbean wife just fine......................


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> so what else you got?


What else do I need to have?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> it's ok dude though......................go for a latina if you wish.
> i like my Black Caribbean wife just fine......................


If a white person has children with a Black person the children are Black. Sorry. Youre genes are recessive.


----------



## bedowin62

it's ok dude though......................go for a latina if you wish.
i like my Black Caribbean wife just fine......................


Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's ok dude though......................go for a latina if you wish.
> i like my Black Caribbean wife just fine......................
> 
> 
> 
> If youre white your children are Black. How does that make you feel?
Click to expand...

 

i'm ok wit that; you have always been the only racist on this message board dude


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> it's ok dude though......................go for a latina if you wish.
> i like my Black Caribbean wife just fine......................
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's ok dude though......................go for a latina if you wish.
> i like my Black Caribbean wife just fine......................
> 
> 
> 
> If youre white your children are Black. How does that make you feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm ok wit that; you have always been the only racist on this message board dude
Click to expand...

I'm racist because I know your genes are recessive?  Dont be butthurt. Just accept that fact.


----------



## Unkotare

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans have older and richer cultures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That says nothing.
Click to expand...




It says you don't understand the term.


----------



## Unkotare

Kondor3 said:


> Some of the most strident voices against White Folk, hereabouts, are actually white themselves, and heavily vested in mixed-race relationships, or with mixed-race children or grandchildren; a personal stakeholder status that drives their obsessive hyper-advocacy, derision and fifth-columnist -like caustic commentary, and their hatred of White Folk.





Aside from guno, who here has ever declared their hatred for 'white' people?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Mac1958 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
Click to expand...


Minorities of course love it, along with the guilt-ridden white Uncle Tom liberals.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
Click to expand...


In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.


----------



## Asclepias

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
Click to expand...

Interesting but irrelevant. Whats your point and how does that change the fact that white genes are recessive, Black genes are more dominant and there are more Blacks in the world than whites?


----------



## Preacher

NoNukes said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is not innocent in that.  Neither is Europe.  All the muslims pouring into europe are refugees fleeing wars incited by people who lived under western backed dictatorships for years.  And who lived under decades of western military intrusions and sanctions.
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
Click to expand...

No we don't.


NoNukes said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
Click to expand...

More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.


----------



## reconmark

bedowin62 said:


> it's ok dude though......................go for a latina if you wish.
> i like my Black Caribbean wife just fine......................
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's ok dude though......................go for a latina if you wish.
> i like my Black Caribbean wife just fine......................
> 
> 
> 
> If youre white your children are Black. How does that make you feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm ok wit that; you have always been the only racist on this message board dude
Click to expand...

LOL...LOL...LOL!!!


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans have older and richer cultures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That says nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says you don't understand the term.
Click to expand...

You are always jealous that I understand it from personal life experience, whereas your life is not as rich and fulfilled.


----------



## NoNukes

Odium said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
Click to expand...

Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.


----------



## Unkotare

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> How am I wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That says nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says you don't understand the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are always jealous that I understand it from personal life experience, whereas your life is not as rich and fulfilled.
Click to expand...



Wrong _again_.


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> How am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That says nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says you don't understand the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are always jealous that I understand it from personal life experience, whereas your life is not as rich and fulfilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong _again_.
Click to expand...

Whay a desperate little person you are, sitting up all night looking for someone to argue with.


----------



## frigidweirdo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
Click to expand...


White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.


----------



## Unkotare

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> That says nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says you don't understand the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are always jealous that I understand it from personal life experience, whereas your life is not as rich and fulfilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong _again_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whay a desperate little person you are, sitting up all night looking for someone to argue with.
Click to expand...




Whereas you are deep asleep.......


....


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> That says nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says you don't understand the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are always jealous that I understand it from personal life experience, whereas your life is not as rich and fulfilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong _again_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whay a desperate little person you are, sitting up all night looking for someone to argue with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas you are deep asleep.......
> 
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

It is morning where I am.


----------



## Unkotare

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says you don't understand the term.
> 
> 
> 
> You are always jealous that I understand it from personal life experience, whereas your life is not as rich and fulfilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong _again_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whay a desperate little person you are, sitting up all night looking for someone to argue with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas you are deep asleep.......
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is morning where I am.
Click to expand...



Me too, genius.


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are always jealous that I understand it from personal life experience, whereas your life is not as rich and fulfilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong _again_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whay a desperate little person you are, sitting up all night looking for someone to argue with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas you are deep asleep.......
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is morning where I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, genius.
Click to expand...

Right, which is why you said it to begin with.


----------



## Unkotare

Did you research the meaning of culture yet, genius?


----------



## Kondor3

DigitalDrifter said:


> ...In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.


Yep. Headed for the back of the _Minorities Influence_ bus. Just as well. After 150 years as _Top-Dog-Minority_, they were getting boring, anyway. Time's up. Next contestant.


----------



## Asclepias

Kondor3 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Headed for the back of the _Minorities Influence_ bus. Just as well. After 150 years as _Top-Dog-Minority_, they were getting boring, anyway. Time's up. Next contestant.
Click to expand...

That was a funny post. Black people will always be relevant in this country.


----------



## Preacher

NoNukes said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
> 
> 
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
Click to expand...

There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.


frigidweirdo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They will all be inbred and die out in a decade. All 15 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
Click to expand...

Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.



I'm not sure how you managed to get so much drivel into one short post, but you might be getting an award at the end of the year for it. It's almost breaking the rules of physics.


----------



## Preacher

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you managed to get so much drivel into one short post, but you might be getting an award at the end of the year for it. It's almost breaking the rules of physics.
Click to expand...

What I figured. You have no answers. Facts scramble what little brain activity you have left.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you managed to get so much drivel into one short post, but you might be getting an award at the end of the year for it. It's almost breaking the rules of physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I figured. You have no answers. Facts scramble what little brain activity you have left.
Click to expand...


I have answers. But if you come on here and start spouting complete nonsense, I'm not going to waste my time. 

Facts? I don't seem to be able to find facts in what you wrote. I find opinion, and pretty baseless opinion at that.


----------



## Asclepias

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you managed to get so much drivel into one short post, but you might be getting an award at the end of the year for it. It's almost breaking the rules of physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I figured. You have no answers. Facts scramble what little brain activity you have left.
Click to expand...

You wouldnt know a fact if it kicked you in the nuts.


----------



## Preacher

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you managed to get so much drivel into one short post, but you might be getting an award at the end of the year for it. It's almost breaking the rules of physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I figured. You have no answers. Facts scramble what little brain activity you have left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have answers. But if you come on here and start spouting complete nonsense, I'm not going to waste my time.
> 
> Facts? I don't seem to be able to find facts in what you wrote. I find opinion, and pretty baseless opinion at that.
Click to expand...

No you don't. If you did you would share them.


----------



## NoNukes

Odium said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
Click to expand...

When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.

What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?


----------



## Kondor3

NoNukes said:


> ...a darker society is richer...


Name one.



> ...and more interesting than a White one?


Interest is in the eye of the beholder.

America's inner-city shit-holes are, indeed, '_interesting_' places.


----------



## Asclepias

Odium said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue to delude yourself that this is so.
> 
> The more time you spend in La-La Land, the easier it is, for Hispanics to take-over your role as Dominant Minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
Click to expand...

Wait. Did you just say "the superior race" is being wiped out? How could that happen if you are "superior"? 
Recessive is almost the opposite of superior.


----------



## Meathead

Here's a clip of Asslips race:


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you managed to get so much drivel into one short post, but you might be getting an award at the end of the year for it. It's almost breaking the rules of physics.
Click to expand...

Translation: I got nothing to refute your well organized and impregnable argument.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> 
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait. Did you just say "the superior race" is being wiped out? How could that happen if you are "superior"?
> Recessive is almost the opposite of superior.
Click to expand...

It won't happen precisely because whites are superior as a race. They will not only win this war, they will have you serving their food and mowing their lawn. They only seem weak right now because mud people haven't pissed them off yet.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

NoNukes said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> 
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
Click to expand...

So you admit that minorities today plan to rule with intolerance and racial violence. You forget that white people are not alone. I'm a minority but I will protect my white friends and family like the trained killer I am. 

See you on the battlefield, Adolf.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait. Did you just say "the superior race" is being wiped out? How could that happen if you are "superior"?
> Recessive is almost the opposite of superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't happen precisely because whites are superior as a race. They will not only win this war, they will have you serving their food and mowing their lawn. They only seem weak right now because mud people haven't pissed them off yet.
Click to expand...

They cant win the war. Their genes are recessive and they have a build up of bad genetic traits due to inbreeding. They are going to lose one way or another.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait. Did you just say "the superior race" is being wiped out? How could that happen if you are "superior"?
> Recessive is almost the opposite of superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't happen precisely because whites are superior as a race. They will not only win this war, they will have you serving their food and mowing their lawn. They only seem weak right now because mud people haven't pissed them off yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cant win the war. Their genes are recessive and they have a build up of bad genetic traits due to inbreeding. They are going to lose one way or another.
Click to expand...

And here are black superior genes:


I'll stop if you start jumping up and down.


----------



## Preacher

NoNukes said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> 
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
Click to expand...

Fact that ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites in an attempt to destroy the white race. Are you saying the European countries have no rich histories? Damn you are ignorant.


----------



## Unkotare

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you managed to get so much drivel into one short post, but you might be getting an award at the end of the year for it. It's almost breaking the rules of physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I figured. You have no answers. Facts scramble what little brain activity you have left.
Click to expand...




What "facts "were anywhere to be found in that ridiculous, paranoid, cowardly racist drivel?


----------



## NoNukes

Kondor3 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...a darker society is richer...
> 
> 
> 
> Name one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interest is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> America's inner-city shit-holes are, indeed, '_interesting_' places.
Click to expand...

Any European country that I have been in. The United States.


----------



## NoNukes

Odium said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact that ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites in an attempt to destroy the white race. Are you saying the European countries have no rich histories? Damn you are ignorant.
Click to expand...

I have already mentioned European countries. Try to keep up.


----------



## Unkotare

Odium said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact that ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites in an attempt to destroy the white race. Are you saying the European countries have no rich histories? Damn you are ignorant.
Click to expand...




It must be a sad and frustrating existence to live everyday in cravenly irrational fear of the world around you. Must be hard to look in a mirror.


"Superior race "  Anachronistically ridiculous nonsense.


----------



## NoNukes

Odium said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact that ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites in an attempt to destroy the white race. Are you saying the European countries have no rich histories? Damn you are ignorant.
Click to expand...

Enlighten me. Which European countries have no Blacks, Middle Easteners, Indians, Pakistanis, Asians. Where are these White countries?


----------



## Unkotare

NoNukes said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> 
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely fascinating to watch, and it illustrates the raw power of ideology.
> 
> Look at the outright glee of many on the Left as this happens, all the taunting and poking.  You can _*sense*_ how _*happy*_ they are to see this going on.  Yet, amazingly, they do this _on behalf of fundamentalist religionists who treat their women and gays like dogs.  _
> 
> A fascinating psychological/sociological/anthropological study.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks haven't been the dominant minority for some time. It's not just a matter of numbers. but ability and organization. Hell, look at Asian, both West and East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
Click to expand...




Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
Click to expand...

Pray tell how I am a racist.


----------



## Mac1958

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.  What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
Click to expand...

They have definitely become emboldened.  You'll be seeing more of this.

Hey, at least we're getting some honesty, that's good.
.


----------



## Sbiker

NoNukes said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact that ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites in an attempt to destroy the white race. Are you saying the European countries have no rich histories? Damn you are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enlighten me. Which European countries have no Blacks, Middle Easteners, Indians, Pakistanis, Asians. Where are these White countries?
Click to expand...


Belarus, by example


----------



## NoNukes

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
Click to expand...

And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.


----------



## NoNukes

Sbiker said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact that ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites in an attempt to destroy the white race. Are you saying the European countries have no rich histories? Damn you are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enlighten me. Which European countries have no Blacks, Middle Easteners, Indians, Pakistanis, Asians. Where are these White countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Belarus, by example
Click to expand...

And is their culture enriched and exciting?


----------



## Sbiker

NoNukes said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact that ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites in an attempt to destroy the white race. Are you saying the European countries have no rich histories? Damn you are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enlighten me. Which European countries have no Blacks, Middle Easteners, Indians, Pakistanis, Asians. Where are these White countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Belarus, by example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And is their culture enriched and exciting?
Click to expand...


It has own culture, own reality and their socialism is for working native people, not for lazy migrants from behind a Mediterranian sea or from anywhere


----------



## Sbiker

NoNukes said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
Click to expand...


Why so many people like to discuss a colour of skin? It means nothing, instead of cultural, social, economics and education environment... At the both side label like "racism" only makes the problem more cloudy - it's very speculative concept.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait. Did you just say "the superior race" is being wiped out? How could that happen if you are "superior"?
> Recessive is almost the opposite of superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't happen precisely because whites are superior as a race. They will not only win this war, they will have you serving their food and mowing their lawn. They only seem weak right now because mud people haven't pissed them off yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cant win the war. Their genes are recessive and they have a build up of bad genetic traits due to inbreeding. They are going to lose one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here are black superior genes:
> 
> 
> I'll stop if you start jumping up and down.
Click to expand...

I dont care if you continue. I wont jump up and down and do the cave monkey dance with you.


----------



## Sbiker

Odium said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact that ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites in an attempt to destroy the white race. Are you saying the European countries have no rich histories? Damn you are ignorant.
Click to expand...


You mean the battle of Poitiers and legend about Roland?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Did you just say "the superior race" is being wiped out? How could that happen if you are "superior"?
> Recessive is almost the opposite of superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't happen precisely because whites are superior as a race. They will not only win this war, they will have you serving their food and mowing their lawn. They only seem weak right now because mud people haven't pissed them off yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cant win the war. Their genes are recessive and they have a build up of bad genetic traits due to inbreeding. They are going to lose one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here are black superior genes:
> 
> 
> I'll stop if you start jumping up and down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if you continue. I wont jump up and down and do the cave monkey dance with you.
Click to expand...

A little inspiration:


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Did you just say "the superior race" is being wiped out? How could that happen if you are "superior"?
> Recessive is almost the opposite of superior.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen precisely because whites are superior as a race. They will not only win this war, they will have you serving their food and mowing their lawn. They only seem weak right now because mud people haven't pissed them off yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cant win the war. Their genes are recessive and they have a build up of bad genetic traits due to inbreeding. They are going to lose one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here are black superior genes:
> 
> 
> I'll stop if you start jumping up and down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if you continue. I wont jump up and down and do the cave monkey dance with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little inspiration:
Click to expand...

The only thing that inspires me is stuff like this.....


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen precisely because whites are superior as a race. They will not only win this war, they will have you serving their food and mowing their lawn. They only seem weak right now because mud people haven't pissed them off yet.
> 
> 
> 
> They cant win the war. Their genes are recessive and they have a build up of bad genetic traits due to inbreeding. They are going to lose one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here are black superior genes:
> 
> 
> I'll stop if you start jumping up and down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if you continue. I wont jump up and down and do the cave monkey dance with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that inspires me is stuff like this.....
Click to expand...

Look again at something unscripted, you know, people being what they really are:


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cant win the war. Their genes are recessive and they have a build up of bad genetic traits due to inbreeding. They are going to lose one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> And here are black superior genes:
> 
> 
> I'll stop if you start jumping up and down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if you continue. I wont jump up and down and do the cave monkey dance with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that inspires me is stuff like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look again at something unscripted, you know, people being what they really are:
Click to expand...

I'd rather watch this. Sorry monkey.


----------



## Sbiker

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here are black superior genes:
> 
> 
> I'll stop if you start jumping up and down.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care if you continue. I wont jump up and down and do the cave monkey dance with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that inspires me is stuff like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look again at something unscripted, you know, people being what they really are:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather watch this. Sorry monkey.
Click to expand...


O tempora o mores!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait. Did you just say "the superior race" is being wiped out? How could that happen if you are "superior"?
> Recessive is almost the opposite of superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't happen precisely because whites are superior as a race. They will not only win this war, they will have you serving their food and mowing their lawn. They only seem weak right now because mud people haven't pissed them off yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cant win the war. Their genes are recessive and they have a build up of bad genetic traits due to inbreeding. They are going to lose one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here are black superior genes:
> 
> 
> I'll stop if you start jumping up and down.
Click to expand...

It's small wonder they go to prison at a much higher rate.


----------



## guno

Rotagilla said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, after WWII the colonies were freed, mostly peacefully. In other countries they just withdrew because of revolutions, and would in spite or because they couldn't, make proper goverments. You just use Europe as a scapegoate. No dictator were installed and only America are medeling in the countries. For different reason.
> 
> 
> 
> America is not innocent in that.  Neither is Europe.  All the muslims pouring into europe are refugees fleeing wars incited by people who lived under western backed dictatorships for years.  And who lived under decades of western military intrusions and sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
Click to expand...


In a few short decade the white population of the world will be under 10% 

the U.N. population survey of mid-2007 that points to the 21st century disappearance of Western white population.

By 2050, a fourth of all the people of Eastern Europe will have vanished. Ukraine will lose one-third of its population. Russia, 150 million at the breakup of the Soviet Union, 142 million today, will be down to 108 million.

According to the Pew Research Center, the Hispanic population of the United States will triple to 127 million by 2050, as Mexico`s population grows to 130 million. An erasure of the U.S. border, or merger of the two countries, or the linguistic, cultural and social annexation of the American Southwest by Mexico appears fated.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you managed to get so much drivel into one short post, but you might be getting an award at the end of the year for it. It's almost breaking the rules of physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I figured. You have no answers. Facts scramble what little brain activity you have left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have answers. But if you come on here and start spouting complete nonsense, I'm not going to waste my time.
> 
> Facts? I don't seem to be able to find facts in what you wrote. I find opinion, and pretty baseless opinion at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't. If you did you would share them.
Click to expand...


No I don't..... er.... how the hell would you know?

I do have principles, and one of those is that I only do discussions with people acting sensibly. You're just coming out with nonsense. And I've spoken with people who consider themselves racists, if I can talk to them then okay, I have no problem with that. What I have a problem with is the manner in which you can talk. So, either do it properly or don't bother replying. 

Making wild assumptions about people, like making the assumption that I would just share all answers with every person, that I would waste my time on someone who jerks around on the message board, is a little nonsensical.


----------



## frigidweirdo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you managed to get so much drivel into one short post, but you might be getting an award at the end of the year for it. It's almost breaking the rules of physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: I got nothing to refute your well organized and impregnable argument.
Click to expand...




Odium said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like you will eventually have to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Ireland for 20 years.  It has become a more interesting place to live as it has become multicultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weve never been the minority. Thats just a label white boys used to make themselves feel better about being outnumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact that ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites in an attempt to destroy the white race. Are you saying the European countries have no rich histories? Damn you are ignorant.
Click to expand...




guno said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is not innocent in that.  Neither is Europe.  All the muslims pouring into europe are refugees fleeing wars incited by people who lived under western backed dictatorships for years.  And who lived under decades of western military intrusions and sanctions.
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a few short decade the white population of the world will be under 10%
> 
> the U.N. population survey of mid-2007 that points to the 21st century disappearance of Western white population.
> 
> By 2050, a fourth of all the people of Eastern Europe will have vanished. Ukraine will lose one-third of its population. Russia, 150 million at the breakup of the Soviet Union, 142 million today, will be down to 108 million.
> 
> According to the Pew Research Center, the Hispanic population of the United States will triple to 127 million by 2050, as Mexico`s population grows to 130 million. An erasure of the U.S. border, or merger of the two countries, or the linguistic, cultural and social annexation of the American Southwest by Mexico appears fated.
Click to expand...


And so what?

Affluence breeds lower birth rates, it's natural. 

Well there are too many people on the planet already. 

The color of someone's skin doesn't really matter. There are too many humans of all races.


----------



## ThirdTerm

When they say that white Britons will be in a minority by 2066, these ethnic minorities also include other white immigrants from EU countries such as Irish or Polish immigrants as there are around 2 million Eastern European migrants in the UK. The number of Asian immigrants is currently 3 million but Asian communities in the UK are in the process of being outnumbered by Eastern Europeans with the huge influx of migrants from Bulgaria and Romania. Asian immigration to the UK started in the 1950s and it took more than 50 years for British Asians to reach 3 million but the number of Eastern Europeans has already exceeded 2 million within a decade after the Poles were allowed to immigrate to Britain in 2004 without any restrictions.


The number of Romanians and Bulgarians working in the UK has risen by 15% year-on-year, Office for National Statistics (ONS) figures show. In the last three months of 2014 there were 172,000 people working in the UK who had been born in one of the two eastern European countries. The figure is 22,000 more than the same period in 2013. In January 2014, Bulgarians and Romanians gained the same rights to work in the UK as other EU citizens.

Romanian and Bulgarian migration: Rise in workers in UK - BBC News







It lays bare the effect of decades of immigration and claims that white Britons will be in a minority by 2066. *In the study, minorities are classed as people who also describe themselves in censuses as Irish or another nationality, as well as by their skin colour. According to the data, around a fifth of people in the UK are non-white or non-British.* But this is expected to rise to a quarter by 2025, a third by 2040 and reach up to 38 per cent by 2050. The increase from 2010 to 2050 in the UK – by 22 percentage points – is the highest of the main western countries analysed. Prof Coleman pointed to a study which suggests “the crossover for the whole country when the combined population of all ethnic minority groups together would exceed the population of white British will occur at around 2066.

Migrants change UK forever: White Britons 'will be in minority by 2066'


----------



## Unkotare

NoNukes said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
Click to expand...




NoNukes said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
Click to expand...




Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.


----------



## Unkotare

frigidweirdo said:


> Well there are too many people on the planet already......





No, there aren't.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

frigidweirdo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you managed to get so much drivel into one short post, but you might be getting an award at the end of the year for it. It's almost breaking the rules of physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: I got nothing to refute your well organized and impregnable argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.
> More crime,Less Irish yeah sure sounds awesome. Such a disgusting swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your choice of insulting me instead of showing facts to prove what you are saying shows your desperation. You are a desperate White person lost in a changing world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America, blacks are a minority. Currently the second largest one, soon you'll be third when whites officially are the largest minority, and fourth once the massive Asian growth really kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are scared of being a minority because they know what they've done to minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact that ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites in an attempt to destroy the white race. Are you saying the European countries have no rich histories? Damn you are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is getting overrun because it now lacks the balls to say "No" and lacks the muscle to enforce its will.
> 
> Nature is in the process of de-selecting them.
> 
> And it seems unlikely that the process is reversible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, there are many anti-immigration parties who are growing. In Norway we already have one. In the UK both the Conservatives and UKIP are anti-immigration. In Sweden they have the Sweden Democrats, the largest party in Sweden now. In Denmark they have a party, the third larges I belive. In Italy they have a large one. In France they have the National Front, belived to become the largest in Frane. Germany is a tragic exeption, because some leftists find it proper to remove their own populations because of the nazi genocide. Alternative for Germany is a party who can limmit their immigration, and the Christian Democratic Party are very pro immigration I belive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too little, too late, by the looks of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more white people will continue to wake up to the invasion and colonization of our lands and will eventually defend their culture, heritage and tradition from 3rd world invaders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a few short decade the white population of the world will be under 10%
> 
> the U.N. population survey of mid-2007 that points to the 21st century disappearance of Western white population.
> 
> By 2050, a fourth of all the people of Eastern Europe will have vanished. Ukraine will lose one-third of its population. Russia, 150 million at the breakup of the Soviet Union, 142 million today, will be down to 108 million.
> 
> According to the Pew Research Center, the Hispanic population of the United States will triple to 127 million by 2050, as Mexico`s population grows to 130 million. An erasure of the U.S. border, or merger of the two countries, or the linguistic, cultural and social annexation of the American Southwest by Mexico appears fated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so what?
> 
> Affluence breeds lower birth rates, it's natural.
> 
> Well there are too many people on the planet already.
> 
> The color of someone's skin doesn't really matter. There are too many humans of all races.
Click to expand...

Based on what? The "population bomb" Leftist myth has already been exploded.


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to showing facts to a scumbag that ignores facts.You just want white nations darker plain and simple. You care nothing for facts.
> Not even close. We aren't scared of anything. We know that the superior race is being wiped out in a purposeful attempt at genocide. ONLY white nations are being flooded with non whites....another fact I am sure you will ignore. Whites are the superior race then Asians....funny thing is the Jew knows this and even wants Japan to open its borders as well...the Jew wants a mongrel race stupid enough for him to control....PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.
Click to expand...

Wanting a culture where different races contribute and get along rather than a Whites only culture is racism? Better do some research on the term.


----------



## Rotagilla

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting a culture where different races contribute and get along rather than a Whites only culture is racism? Better do some research on the term.
Click to expand...


where is this magical "culture" where "different races contribute" and "get along"?

what grade are you in, anyway?


----------



## Unkotare

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are a minority, you are going to be afraid to leave your house, and that day is coming.
> 
> What facts are you speaking of? Like a darker society is richer and more interesting than a White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting a culture where different races contribute and get along rather than a Whites only culture is racism? Better do some research on the term.
Click to expand...





You've outed yourself, guno.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cant win the war. Their genes are recessive and they have a build up of bad genetic traits due to inbreeding. They are going to lose one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> And here are black superior genes:
> 
> 
> I'll stop if you start jumping up and down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if you continue. I wont jump up and down and do the cave monkey dance with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that inspires me is stuff like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look again at something unscripted, you know, people being what they really are:
Click to expand...

Reality, not a scripted skit for the camera like ass-lips is posting.


----------



## Asclepias

Rotagilla said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting a culture where different races contribute and get along rather than a Whites only culture is racism? Better do some research on the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where is this magical "culture" where "different races contribute" and "get along"?
> 
> what grade are you in, anyway?
Click to expand...

Dull witted people cant see such cultures or aspire to create them.  Your genes will soon render you extinct.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting a culture where different races contribute and get along rather than a Whites only culture is racism? Better do some research on the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where is this magical "culture" where "different races contribute" and "get along"?
> 
> what grade are you in, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dull witted people cant see such cultures or aspire to create them.  Your genes will soon render you extinct.
Click to expand...

Not likely. God created the white man to rule over the mud people and they have ruled for 8000 years. Adam was the first man, but he wasn't the first humanoid. There were plenty of monkeys from your race and mine living out primitive, savage, and pointless lives. God's command for white people to have dominion over the whole earth and the beasts in it *ahem* has been faithfully carried out and will in perpetuity.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting a culture where different races contribute and get along rather than a Whites only culture is racism? Better do some research on the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where is this magical "culture" where "different races contribute" and "get along"?
> 
> what grade are you in, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dull witted people cant see such cultures or aspire to create them.  Your genes will soon render you extinct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely. God created the white man to rule over the mud people and they have ruled for 8000 years. Adam was the first man, but he wasn't the first humanoid. There were plenty of monkeys from your race and mine living out primitive, savage, and pointless lives. God's command for white people to have dominion over the whole earth and the beasts in it *ahem* has been faithfully carried out and will in perpetuity.
Click to expand...

Too bad science says white people were a genetic mutation that is only 7K years old. Before that everyone was Black.  There is a reason women from all races admire us.  We are the prototype.  The name Adam comes from the Hebrew word "adama" meaning "red earth" If you really think about it that is exactly the color of the earth in Africa.

"Light skin in Europeans stems from a gene mutation from a single person who lived 10,000 years ago.

This is according to a new U.S. study that claims the colour is due to an ancient ancestor who lived somewhere between the Middle East and the Indian subcontinent.

Scientists made the discovery after identifying a key gene that contributes to lighter skin colour in Europeans."



Read more: Light skin colour in Europeans stems from ONE 10,000-year-old ancestor
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"


----------



## Meathead

Here is the admired race. So noble and distinguished:


Meathead said:


> Here's a clip of Asslips race:


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting a culture where different races contribute and get along rather than a Whites only culture is racism? Better do some research on the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've outed yourself, guno.
Click to expand...

Knew you could not reply to what I said. Just run along now.


----------



## NoNukes

Rotagilla said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see another filthy racist of the guno type. ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting a culture where different races contribute and get along rather than a Whites only culture is racism? Better do some research on the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where is this magical "culture" where "different races contribute" and "get along"?
> 
> what grade are you in, anyway?
Click to expand...

It happens here in Ireland and in other European countries I have been in.


----------



## Unkotare

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting a culture where different races contribute and get along rather than a Whites only culture is racism? Better do some research on the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've outed yourself, guno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knew you could not reply to what I said. Just run along now.
Click to expand...



Stop being such a racist, guno.


----------



## Unkotare

NoNukes said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how I am a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting a culture where different races contribute and get along rather than a Whites only culture is racism? Better do some research on the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where is this magical "culture" where "different races contribute" and "get along"?
> 
> what grade are you in, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It happens here in Ireland and in other European countries I have been in.
Click to expand...




Alarming rise in 'hate crimes' over race or religion - Independent.ie


Two racist attacks every day in Northern Ireland's race-hate crime surge - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk



Racism in Northern Ireland: 'They called our children monkeys'


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who am I a racist towards. I am of mixed races and I would like to know which half I supposedly despise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting a culture where different races contribute and get along rather than a Whites only culture is racism? Better do some research on the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where is this magical "culture" where "different races contribute" and "get along"?
> 
> what grade are you in, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It happens here in Ireland and in other European countries I have been in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alarming rise in 'hate crimes' over race or religion - Independent.ie
> 
> 
> Two racist attacks every day in Northern Ireland's race-hate crime surge - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> Racism in Northern Ireland: 'They called our children monkeys'
Click to expand...

Northern Ireland is the UK. Quit being such an idiot,


----------



## Unkotare

guno can't admit being wrong (of course)...


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> guno can't admit being wrong (of course)...


After I showed you how wrong you were. You are really an idiot.


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> guno can't admit being wrong (of course)...


You should learn some simple world geography.


----------



## Unkotare

Of course guno lacks the character to admit being wrong...


http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...es-not-being-recorded-by-gardai-30549637.html


----------



## NoNukes

Unkotare said:


> Of course guno lacks the character to admit being wrong...
> 
> 
> Racially motivated crimes not being recorded by gardai - Independent.ie


First, let me get this straight. I am expected to admit being wrong, but you are not expected to when you are caught in your ignorance?
Second, what does that article have to do with different races adding to a more enriched culture?


----------



## MDiver

Have your children/grandchildren learn Arabic, Persian, Pashto, Syrian, et cetera.  They'll need it answering to their new leaders.


----------



## NoNukes

MDiver said:


> Have your children/grandchildren learn Arabic, Persian, Pashto, Syrian, et cetera.  They'll need it answering to their new leaders.


Pure paranoia.


----------



## Political Junky

guno said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on thinking that, worldwide white population going down to below 10% within the next 40 years
> 
> 
> In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.
> 
> More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.
> 
> The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.
> 
> United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs
Click to expand...

Yep, it's happening internationally. Might as well embrace it and make the best of it.


----------



## Dante

Oleoh said:


> - Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.
> 
> Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies...



Many of us whites don't care about old Europe


----------



## Dante

Oleoh said:


> I will also add that not every European country have done this. Norway and Sweden have never had any colonies.


Ask the Britons.

they'd tend to disagree. You people committed genocide


----------



## Kondor3

Dante said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.
> 
> Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us whites don't care about old Europe
Click to expand...

Oh, I dunno...

I think that most of us would have liked to see the Mothership stay on its feet, but...

They've bled themselves into near-extinction in the past century, and have lost the backbone necessary to preserve themselves and their heritage...

When the blood thins-out like that - that drastically - there's not much left to do...

Give it another 30-50 years, and most of the remaining good ones, with any backbone left to them, will be here.


----------



## Dante

Kondor3 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.
> 
> Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us whites don't care about old Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I dunno...
> 
> I think that most of us would have liked to see the Mothership stay on its feet, but...
> 
> They've bled themselves into near-extinction in the past century, and have lost the backbone necessary to preserve themselves and their heritage...
> 
> When the blood thins-out like that - that drastically - there's not much left to do...
> 
> Give it another 30-50 years, and most of the remaining good ones, with any backbone left to them, will be here.
Click to expand...

here in the melting pot?


----------



## Unkotare

We ARE a melting pot.


----------



## Kondor3

Dante said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.
> 
> Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us whites don't care about old Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I dunno...
> 
> I think that most of us would have liked to see the Mothership stay on its feet, but...
> 
> They've bled themselves into near-extinction in the past century, and have lost the backbone necessary to preserve themselves and their heritage...
> 
> When the blood thins-out like that - that drastically - there's not much left to do...
> 
> Give it another 30-50 years, and most of the remaining good ones, with any backbone left to them, will be here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here in the melting pot?
Click to expand...

Yep.

Beats hanging-around an Islamist shit-hole like Europistan is going to become.


----------



## Dante

Kondor3 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.
> 
> Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us whites don't care about old Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I dunno...
> 
> I think that most of us would have liked to see the Mothership stay on its feet, but...
> 
> They've bled themselves into near-extinction in the past century, and have lost the backbone necessary to preserve themselves and their heritage...
> 
> When the blood thins-out like that - that drastically - there's not much left to do...
> 
> Give it another 30-50 years, and most of the remaining good ones, with any backbone left to them, will be here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here in the melting pot?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Beats hanging-around an Islamist shit-hole like Europistan is going to become.
Click to expand...


But how will they rule without Europeans?


----------



## Kondor3

Dante said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Person writing this is from Norway, I am not a native speaker of English. I apologize for any typos or other mistakes.
> 
> Most countries with a European majority are set to lose their own countries in the 21th century. This is caused by a massive influx of non-Whites or non-Europeans into these countries, combined with low fertility rates. I don't care much about former colonies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us whites don't care about old Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I dunno...
> 
> I think that most of us would have liked to see the Mothership stay on its feet, but...
> 
> They've bled themselves into near-extinction in the past century, and have lost the backbone necessary to preserve themselves and their heritage...
> 
> When the blood thins-out like that - that drastically - there's not much left to do...
> 
> Give it another 30-50 years, and most of the remaining good ones, with any backbone left to them, will be here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here in the melting pot?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Beats hanging-around an Islamist shit-hole like Europistan is going to become.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But how will they rule without Europeans?
Click to expand...

Clarify, please.


----------



## Sbiker

Unkotare said:


> We ARE a melting pot.



Really melting pot? With a lot of ghettos, which never cross?


----------



## Sbiker

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own posts and figure it out, guno.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting a culture where different races contribute and get along rather than a Whites only culture is racism? Better do some research on the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where is this magical "culture" where "different races contribute" and "get along"?
> 
> what grade are you in, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dull witted people cant see such cultures or aspire to create them.  Your genes will soon render you extinct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely. God created the white man to rule over the mud people and they have ruled for 8000 years. Adam was the first man, but he wasn't the first humanoid. There were plenty of monkeys from your race and mine living out primitive, savage, and pointless lives. God's command for white people to have dominion over the whole earth and the beasts in it *ahem* has been faithfully carried out and will in perpetuity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad science says white people were a genetic mutation that is only 7K years old. Before that everyone was Black.  There is a reason women from all races admire us.  We are the prototype.  The name Adam comes from the Hebrew word "adama" meaning "red earth" If you really think about it that is exactly the color of the earth in Africa.
> 
> "Light skin in Europeans stems from a gene mutation from a single person who lived 10,000 years ago.
> 
> This is according to a new U.S. study that claims the colour is due to an ancient ancestor who lived somewhere between the Middle East and the Indian subcontinent.
> 
> Scientists made the discovery after identifying a key gene that contributes to lighter skin colour in Europeans."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin colour in Europeans stems from ONE 10,000-year-old ancestor
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
Click to expand...


Saying "We are the prototype" you mean white people as "upgraded, improved version"  It smells lke some sort of racism...


----------



## Unkotare

Sbiker said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE a melting pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really melting pot?
> ?
Click to expand...



Really.


----------



## Sbiker

Unkotare said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE a melting pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really melting pot?
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
Click to expand...


Have you heared about English journalist George Orwell? 
What do you know about his novells?
Have you read them?


----------



## Unkotare

Sbiker said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE a melting pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really melting pot?
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you heared about English journalist George Orwell?
> What do you know about his novells?
> Have you read them?
Click to expand...



Garsh, nobody's ever heeerda that fella but you.

.....


----------



## Sbiker

Unkotare said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE a melting pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really melting pot?
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you heared about English journalist George Orwell?
> What do you know about his novells?
> Have you read them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Garsh, nobody's ever heeerda that fella but you.
> 
> .....
Click to expand...


I knew it! Your posts are usually so _knived_... You're a master of Newspeak, aren't? )


----------



## montelatici

Kondor3 said:


> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.



Probably not as most people in the U.S. will be ameroindians from Latin America.


----------



## Kondor3

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, the Next Big Wave of immigration to the United States will be White Europeans, escaping _Old_ Europe, and coming to _New_ Europe (the North American continent).
> 
> At some point in the future we'll rename the continent Nova Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not as most people in the U.S. will be ameroindians from Latin America.
Click to expand...

Nahhhhh... we're gonna use you guys (or your kids or grandkids) to 'counter-flood' over here...


----------



## montelatici

"WASHINGTON -- White people will no longer make up a majority of Americans by 2043, according to new census projections. That's part of a historic shift that already is reshaping the nation's schools, workforce and electorate, and is redefining long-held notions of race.

The official projection, released Wednesday by the Census Bureau, now places the tipping point for the white majority a year later than previous estimates, which were made before the impact of the recent economic downturn was fully known."

White Population Will Lose Majority In U.S. By 2043


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> Oleoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just colonization; don't forget that after WW2 european whites redrew the world map how they saw fit in many "brown" countries and installed oppressive dictators into many of them too.  And they've continued to meddle in their economies and politics to this day.  So it's coming back to bite them in the ass?  Oh well, let's think of it as a "teaching moment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, after WWII the colonies were freed, mostly peacefully. In other countries they just withdrew because of revolutions, and would in spite or because they couldn't, make proper goverments. You just use Europe as a scapegoate. No dictator were installed and only America are medeling in the countries. For different reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is not innocent in that.  Neither is Europe.  All the muslims pouring into europe are refugees fleeing wars incited by people who lived under western backed dictatorships for years.  And who lived under decades of western military intrusions and sanctions.
Click to expand...

That is not true the UN estimates that 95% are migrant workers. AAASSSad was never supported by the west. The leaders in Iraq were voted in. Afghanis were fleeing since the Taliban days and we never supported the Taliban. These people want the riches Europe offers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

